
We Are Only Just Realising That Facebook Has Lost All Meaning - thrusong
https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/3k5eny/we-are-only-just-realising-that-facebook-has-lost-all-meaning?utm_campaign=global&utm_source=vicefbuk
======
taylodl
Not being sarcastic but who needs Facebook when we can just scroll through the
HN firehose? The HN firehose has a much better S/N ratio and every so often
you find really good gems: which is something that rarely, if ever, happens on
Facebook.

